

143-megapixel camera created from an Epson scanner - j-b
http://www.techspot.com/news/59271-143-megapixel-camera-created-epson-scanner.html

======
chiph
5-15 second exposure times takes you back to Mathew Brady-era photography. So
it'd be best for landscapes and carefully posed individuals.

This technique needs it's own name - daguerreoscan?

~~~
jacquesm
Are you suggesting they print them on silvered copper plates :) ?

------
jacquesm
Neat hack, is there a sample of an original size image?

